# Worst Accident?



## JTingly

Mind to tell us some of your experiences with your clubs, that have been "accidents"? like bending it or denting it, any sort of that stuff!

i'm interested in your delicious stories :laugh:


----------



## fitz-uk

I lost my rag as a junior and wrapped a 8 iron around a tree.

At the time it seemed to appease my anger just long enough for it to dawn on me that I would have to explain this to my mum and some how try to convince her that she needed to buy me a new one.

Another one for you.

Every now and then one of my friends will have a birthday on the golf course, so all my mates will come and play - even the ones that dont play. So we pick a course far away and have some fun.

On one of the holes the group in front (birthday boys dad) was walking off the green, when all of a sudden this ball comes flying over the top of myself and a friend. We hear a cry of FORE! But this ball doesnt care, its locked on target, this ball homed in on the back of this guys head (now this is only a funny story because no one was hurt bad - he was fine a day or so after), he went down like Charlie Sheen in Platoon. 

Now myself and a mate have seen this and as soon as it hits him we look at each other - and you know when you are not supposed to laugh (at church, at a funeral, at an important event etc) and you just cant control it? First our shoulders started to shake, then we went red, tears came from our eyes, then once he stood up we couldnt hold it back any more, we roared with laughter. By this point everyone was laughing apart from the guy with titleist imprinted on the back of his head.

He was ok, if not just a bit shaky.


----------



## JTingly

Hahahahaha, nice and interesting one, I liked the part when you said he fell down like Charlie Sheen in a platoon. :laugh:


----------



## ma_wilson

:laugh: Good story!
In the younger days I used to throw my clubs and say all sorts of bad things when I got mad at the game. I remember two clearly. On a tee box about halfway through my round and I had just hit a bad drive. Being young and losing my temper easy I slammed my driver head on the ground and said some colorful things and that was that.....until the next hole. Next hole I was on the box and since my club had a graphite shaft, i guess when I slammed it the hole before I had broken it or cracked it or whatever, I started into my backswing and off snapped the head of my club and went shooting backwards, and nearly taking out one of my playing partners. My dad and I were paired with a couple of golfers we didnt know and it was really embarrasing. The other is miss hitting a green side chip shot, and starting to walk towards the green to hit the next shot and getting mad. I threw my pitching wedge what was 'supposed to be' just 'over' by the cart and instead I wrapped it around one of those alumminum poles on the cart. Of course this snapped the iron right in two. Had a couple close calls with flying golf balls, but nothing serious yet.


----------



## JTingly

SNAPPED RIGHT IN TWO?!?!?! WOW! 
were the clubs expensive?


----------



## ma_wilson

The driver was a Callaway Big Bertha War Bird. The irons were the Titleist 981's


----------



## JTingly

But still, isnt it really hard to snap it right in half..woo, you mustaa benn PISSED


----------



## fitz-uk

JTingly said:


> But still, isnt it really hard to snap it right in half..woo, you mustaa benn PISSED


Depends on the age of the irons really.

A guy that I play with at weekends took his pw out of the bag, and at address he heard a crack. He lifted the club up and it fell in two, broke just by placing it on the floor.

It seems old age had caught them up.


----------



## Mea92

The worst golf accident I ever saw involved some egomaniac speeding around on his golf cart. He was chatting with the person next to him and driving off the designated path and he actually hit an older golfer who was walking. Luckily the guy was alright.


----------



## Michael311

Wow, those are quite the stories lol


----------



## JTingly

Yo, i did that once too! I rammed into one of my friends with the cart, it wasn't "entirely" an accident. Maybe i did it because i was pissed, but dont think it was attempted murder or something.


----------



## Diggity Dave

Many years ago now, I was playing a casual off-season round with one of my teammates the summer after my freshman year of high school. On the 12th hole, a long par 5 (long for me, anyway), I crushed a driver and a 3W back to back to reach the green in two. First, a couple of important details:

1) I was playing with my Dad's clubs, including a putter that he bought for $0.50 out of a used club barrel when he was in high school. It was 35+ years old then, and to this day, it's actually the best putter I've ever used. It was a special club. Think "Billy" in Caddyshack.

2) The green on this particular hole sat beside a lake fed by a stream, with a little footbridge leading over it to the 13th tee.

I had a 25 footer for my eagle, which I smugly glanced at while I watched my buddy chip in from the fringe for birdie. I then proceeded to five (!) putt for a double, which gave my friend ample time to walk over to the footbridge as I grew increasingly agitated, profane and out of control.

When the ball finally limped apologetically into the cup, I blasphemed loudly and hucked the putter back over my shoulder, in what I thought was the general direction of my bag and the footbridge. I heard the following: boing, boing, sploosh, peals of laughter. I turned to see my buddy on his knees laughing, and pointing to the edge of the water.

It's a happy enough ending - I was lucky enough to retrieve it using two other clubs like really long, awkward tweezers, and I considered it a small miracle that no one was at my house when I got home, meaning that I wouldn't have to explain my algae-covered shirt.

The putter was fine, but that was definitely my worst accident.

-- Dave


----------



## GolfBoy

Lol, when I first tried out, I didn't know what I was doing. I had got the clubs from my dad because he thought I knew how to play golf. I had a golf ball, a tee and a field so I could practice. I tried whacking the ball, I whacked my foot. I tried again, it flew out of my hands!! I almost hit someone with it! The good times.


----------



## Deep

lol nice golfboy, my worst would probably have to be when I hit my friend in the back of the head, I was practicing my chipping and he walked right beside the green and whack right in the head. I also broke my sandwedge on a tree I got so angry.


----------



## Wheelerm

Right this is a classic,

In JJb sports and i was testing out some irons when i was about 6 (was not interested in golf then but liek the thought of smaking the ball) anyway, in the shop they had this little putting green and a few pratice balls to test putters with etc but i got out a 3 iron if i remember correctly. I went to swing back (REALLY REALLY fast) and someone was behind me ... It was like something out of dawn of the dead when i looked around bloody everywhere, well me and my brother dropped the club, said sorry, and legged it upstairs and hid behind some bikes. Whatever posessed him to stand behind me ive no idea but then my brother said, it was on a putting green ...


----------



## Deep

lol that would be hilarious, Makes you kinda wonder what ever happened to that guy, you could have scared him for life


----------



## Wheelerm

Lol yeah well, cant blame it on me


----------



## bigboy

Not sure if this is a club accident, I was at a driving range with my buddy and his child. Well his child let go of the club during the swing and it went over the fence behind us, and hit a car.


----------



## 373

My Dad once didn't set the prking brake on a cart quite as well as he should have. It snapped loose and the cart rolled into a lake. Only the front wheels were actually below water and they had no problem driving it out and continuing their round, but people loved to tease him about it. The story eventually grew to the point that people told it who never knew Dad. It became part of the lore of the club and by now, 40 years later, I'm sure it's probably grown to the point where someone drowned.

In my case, when I was much younger, I would buy old clubs at garage sales and try to refinish them. I had a set of Tourney Customs, (still have them actually), and I had just finished applying a good coat of lacquer to them. They looked absolutely gorgeous. All of a sudden I realized my wife had left the house, locked all the doors and I was stuck in the garage. Stupidly, when I opened the garage door to get out, I didn't think to lower it since I had nowhere else to go until she returned. Having left it open, all manner of dust and bugs wound up decorating my beautiful refinishing job.

I then made the mistake of using them once before beginning the refinishing. I took off the clubhead cover on the first tee and a buddy grabbed the driver to see how well it had turned out, at which point my Tourney Custom was dubbed Tourney Crusted. I never understood why I let myself in for something like that.


----------



## Homeless

I tried to hit an 8 iron shot from under a tree and on my follow through I smacked the shaft of the club right where it meets the head against a branch. When I brought the club back down and looked at it the head fell right off...I still have the broken club lying around here somewhere...

Here's a quick idea of the damage...


----------



## Rameek

While on a golf trip to Miami just this memorial day I sliced a shot in the rough near a tree. I was near the fence but had a nice little alley way between the tree and the green. So I figure I could hit the green with a nice 3 iron shot (i pretend to be a pro golfer on the course this day). The prudent thing would have been to lay up. Well I take a few practice swings but quickly realizing I cant follow through because my club will hit the tree. So my 4 practice swings I got it down if I dont get to the green I am a chip away. For some reason I zoned out and forgot that I was not to follow through because I was near the tree. Hit the shot but on the follow through I smacked my 3 iron into the tree. I bent it like a huge U.


----------



## white_tiger_137

I once winged an 8-iron a good 100 yards at a driving range. (It was really wet and rainy and i was stiff from a long bus ride.  )

Working at a golf course, i have a lot of time to lounge around in a cart and wait for someone to show up. I have a nice view of the 9th hole from my little perch. If has a hill behind the green, and if you hit the downslope of the hill, it will most likely bounce into the parking lot. The course is nice, but not too fancy. Most of the guys who play here are middle aged 15 handicaps who play in league on wednesdays and maybe get in 18 on Saturday - not retired bankers who drive Cadillacs (sp?) and wear $554874784.99 clothes. There are exceptions though, and on this particular day, a beautiful, yellow mustang was parked in the lot. Some young dude from Canada grabs what he THINKS is his 9 iron. Oops! I guess it was the 6! The ball takes one look at the green, flies over a pine tree, bounces once on the concrete and SMACK! right into the nice shiny mustang. No broken windows or permanent dent, just one embarrased drunk guy from canada.


----------



## fitz-uk

Had a very similar experience.

Near me there is a very posh course, costs somethiing stupid like £20k debenture then a few grand a year. Most of the members are judges, doctors, solicitors, managing directors etc.

Anyway, their 17th tee runs parallel to the car park, now being the sort of place this is the cars seem to follow a trend, Ferrari, Range Rover, Rolls Royce, Jaguar, Porsche etc etc.

I had been playing consistent golf all day, kept all drives in play and was making a nice round. Up comes the 17th and bbbbbbbbbbbooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnggggggggggg
straight out into the car park. I didnt have the heart to go and look and see what damage it had done.



white_tiger_137 said:


> I once winged an 8-iron a good 100 yards at a driving range. (It was really wet and rainy and i was stiff from a long bus ride.  )
> 
> Working at a golf course, i have a lot of time to lounge around in a cart and wait for someone to show up. I have a nice view of the 9th hole from my little perch. If has a hill behind the green, and if you hit the downslope of the hill, it will most likely bounce into the parking lot. The course is nice, but not too fancy. Most of the guys who play here are middle aged 15 handicaps who play in league on wednesdays and maybe get in 18 on Saturday - not retired bankers who drive Cadillacs (sp?) and wear $554874784.99 clothes. There are exceptions though, and on this particular day, a beautiful, yellow mustang was parked in the lot. Some young dude from Canada grabs what he THINKS is his 9 iron. Oops! I guess it was the 6! The ball takes one look at the green, flies over a pine tree, bounces once on the concrete and SMACK! right into the nice shiny mustang. No broken windows or permanent dent, just one embarrased drunk guy from canada.


----------



## golfermatt91

freshman year i was in a match last hole par 3 comming in i was like 38 so par would give me 41 and i decide on the first shot il hit the ball on top of the club house hit another one almost hits my dad hit another one it hits a car then finally knock one way left chip tap in for a horrible score i was teased for a few weeks definitley embarrassing but i can laugh now a little less then a year later.


----------



## den9

not an accident but every year we go to a golf outting and usually some1 unhooks the other carts bags at the tee, then when they drive off the bag goes flying off the back, then the victims wait a few holes when its all forgotten, and they do it to the guy who started it. its a good laugh


----------



## golfermatt91

lol thats preatty funny


----------



## JBHOLMES

I have never let my emotions out of hand however, I bought an odyssey putter on ebay that had OBVIOUSLY been bent over a golfers knee after a missed putt. It was straighted out pretty well but what pee-d me off was the listing didn't mention it it just said "may show signs of wear"


----------



## jolt-tsp

I had about a 45 foot putt for birdie, and it came within about two inches. I pretended to get upset that I would miss such an easy putt, then proceeded to pretend to break my putter over my knee. My putter failed to realize we were just pretending and broke in half.


----------



## Police

This was down to very very very very bad practise session up at the range.

I took out my 5 iron in order to practise with it as i have not yet really used it and every shot i hit was fat.
After about 45 balls i took the club and bent it over my knee.
I then had to explain to my dad by saying that i took a shot and caught behind the ball and bent the shaft.


----------



## JPsuff

.


The worst "accident" I ever had also turned out to be the best lesson I ever learned and it just happened this past season as well.


I was playing very poorly - my drives were all over the place and I was really messing up my short irons due to "pressing" in an attempt to compensate for my poor drives. I teed off on the eigth hole, (a short par 3), and I chunked yet another short iron. I was really pissed off and I flung my eight iron at my bag and scored a direct hit on my driver shaft, snapping it in two. 

I played the rest of the round teeing off with a three-wood and I was hitting it rather well. I noticed that many of my tee shots were leaving me with decent approaches but since the round was shot to pieces on the front nine, I paid little attention beyond that. I ended up shooting something like 88 which is really poor by my standards.

It was early and the course was empty and I began to think about those three-wood tee shots. So I signed up for another eighteen and off I went.
I played the entire round teeing off with that three wood and I was amazed at how accurately I could place my drives. This sparked a renewed interest in scoring and I began to focus more clearly and began to execute more precisely.

Well, I ended up shooting 75 with only three bogeys and I hit 11 greens and the ones I didn't actually hit were just off the edge leaving easy chips. I even had a beautiful sand-save on a par three. This was easily the best round I'd played in months and if it weren't for a balky putter, I might have broken par.
This happened not too long after Tiger won the Open using only his three wood for tee shots and I guess that must have been in the back of my mind.

The lesson I learned was that accuracy is far more important than distance. Mind you, my three wood distance isn't too shabby, but what amazed me was the control I had. After a few holes, I actually began to think in terms of shaping tee shots. This is something I haven't thought of for quite a while because I was having so many issues with my driver - probably because I was more concerned with distance than anything else.

So I have a whole new way of looking at things now. I still acknowledge the need for being able to hit a driver properly, but I only use it now on holes where I really need the distance and the risk/reward ratios are good.
This single adjustment has worked wonders for my approach to the game.

So while distance may impress people and boost one's ego, accuracy and placement will produce lower scores.


I'll take that anyday!




-JP




.


----------



## srothfuss

JPsuff said:


> The lesson I learned was that accuracy is far more important than distance.



Another avid believer in the "drive for show & putt for dough" mentality.


----------



## 300Yards

One time I got pissed from a bad putt....so I slammed my putter down a couple(7 times)times on the green, leaving some wicked blade marks. Then I bent the shaft over my knee, and snapped the head off...I stuck the bent, broken shaft, into the fairway, for all to see, and left in there. I still have the putter head. 

Another time, when I first started playing, I broke my cousins Big Bertha in half..he said I could swing it...big mistake, because I caught a bit of ground, and the head snapped off, and flew about 150 yards into our pasture..the head is still, to this day, MIA. 

One time, I was at the course, and I have this spot I go to, to get free balls, that people have lost. It's in a big patch of trees, that drops down about 30 feet, at a slight anle, and it surrounds a lake. Anyway, I found a bunch of balls down there, but I found a little something extra...An 9.5 degree Callaway ERC Fusion!(Back when they were new)I couldn't imagine why someone wouldn't go looking for it! anyway, their loss was my gain, and since I don't care much for Callaway clubs, I sold it for $200, took the money and ran! That paid for a few sessions.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Sounds a lot like my earlier escapades. I got mad and whacked my pull cart with my 5 iron, to which I now have a 45 degree 5 iron momento and cart handle with extended elevation....


----------



## U Grooves

Have only ever released anger on my putters. One's in the lake on the 18th at a course in Sydney, and the other i bent over my knee.


----------



## fitz-uk

I remember losing my rag as a junior and trying to hit a shot that no one could do (within reason), picture a 13 year old in a small copse of reasonably mature trees, 7 iron in hand trying to hit a ball that is burried at the stump of a tree, and play a low hook around the next tree and to fire it up the fairway - at this point I think my handicap was 20+ - imagine my fury and surprise when the ball didnt do what I wanted  

I held the bottom of the club and swung it handle first at the nearest tree, never expecting to hit it. Anyway, I did hit the tree, I did bend the 7 iron, I did sulk like the immature boy I was, and yes I did get a good old fashioned bollocking from my mum when I explained how my 7 iron got damaged!


----------



## Golfbum

Although I did not witness this accident, it happened at a course 15 minutes from my home.
During a scramble one a member of a four some missed a putt. He swung his putter back wards in disgust, and hit one of his playing partners in the eye.
The damage was so bad that the guy who was hit eventually passed away.
Sad but true story.
Another story I heard, from a local course. A guy was pissed off about something, tossed his club. Club hit a tree, snapped in two, and one piece of the shaft hit another player and went into his neck. If not for some quick thinking that guy might have bled to death.
Both are true stories. Both are another good reason not to toss clubs, snap them over your knees thinking you are being smart. Swinging a club around while holding onto it because you hit a bad shot.
There is no place in golf for actions like that.


----------



## U Grooves

I whole-heartedly agree. Looking back on my actions, i was disgusted. And, since i have wasted $400+ on my anger explosions, i have vowed not to throw another club.


----------



## pat.p

Were do i start... as a child i broke my dads nose with a 3 wood as a teen i snaped my 3 wood around a tree wen it flew out my hands and as a adult i snaped by bestfrends scotty cameron putter!! stay away from me


----------



## 373

pat.p said:


> Were do i start... as a child i broke my dads nose with a 3 wood as a teen i snaped my 3 wood around a tree wen it flew out my hands and as a adult i snaped by bestfrends scotty cameron putter!! stay away from me


WOW Pat!

You really are dangerous to be around... I guess you should type in a small font in case one of us trips over something you say... :laugh:


----------



## kendog13

Here are some of my stories, 

me and my family were on vacation in reno nv and we were getting ready to tee off when all of a sudden i see a all out of the corner of my eye, now mind you i see the ball before i here the word fore, the ball bounces off the cart path and hits my uncle in the chest and he goes down to his knees and cant breath, he left with one heck of a welt and and a bruised chest. 

one more...

Me and my dad were playing golf at our home course and we had just teed off the first tee, as you go to the fairway from the tee you go down a pretty good sized hill, i was driving the cart and it was raining like crazy, i went down the hill at full speed forgetting the roads were slick, as we got near the bottom of the hill i touched the brakes and the back end started to fish tail, the back end kept coming around until we were completely sideways and then the tires found dry ground, it flipped the cart on its side, my dad bailed out and ran with the cart as it slid on its side but i hung on and went down and got pretty scraped up. everyone from the clubhouse and surrounding holes came over to make sure we were ok, i took hell from my dad for that but now its a memory that him and i can look back on and laugh. Good Times!


----------



## pat.p

kendog13 said:


> Me and my dad were playing golf at our home course and we had just teed off the first tee, as you go to the fairway from the tee you go down a pretty good sized hill, i was driving the cart and it was raining like crazy, i went down the hill at full speed forgetting the roads were slick, as we got near the bottom of the hill i touched the brakes and the back end started to fish tail, the back end kept coming around until we were completely sideways and then the tires found dry ground, it flipped the cart on its side, my dad bailed out and ran with the cart as it slid on its side but i hung on and went down and got pretty scraped up. everyone from the clubhouse and surrounding holes came over to make sure we were ok, i took hell from my dad for that but now its a memory that him and i can look back on and laugh. Good Times!


Looks like you should buy a stand bag!


----------



## kendog13

a few more i remembered,

my dad and i were on a long par 5 and he smashed his drive, we get to his ball for his second shot and he had a 6 iron into the green, he hit one of the worst shots ive ever seen him hit, he threw his club into the ground and the head went in about 6 inches, the grip end kept going forward even though the head did not, it snapped it in two and he had to dig out the head of his club, the funniest part of this was when we got home and he had to tell my mom that he had to buy a new 6 iron(these clubs were ping i3's and they were brand new at the time so they werent cheap)


my brother and i were playing and we were on a hole surronded by water and he lost his temper and threw his club but it happen to find the pond, he ended up going diving for it to get it back, that was awesome.


----------



## Harry P

I broke my leg once playing golf, it was quite hilarious really as I couldn't feel it at the time.
I was 52, getting older and starting my first game of golf. Without realising I smacked the club with my leg and the bones broke.
I didn't feel it at the time
But now looking back it was funny!


----------



## Hypereall

haha i can see why - the stupid things we do eh 

one time my daughter was behind me .... i swang for a shot and bang! i knocked out her front teeth! we look back now and laugh at her stupidty.


----------



## Police

When i first got my handicap i was keen to enter my first junior tournament which unfortuanty was in Penn a rather local club. It was raining very heavily and i soon was getting fustrated that every shot i hit was fat because of the sodden ground. In my temper i sliced a driver into a ditch some 20 yards right of the fairway and hence having to take a drop and leave myslef with a 7 iron in and im sure you can guess the result. Caught it fat and "wham" down goes my club and there goes the shaft, bent in half. To my dispear futher into the 2 rounds i have never needed a 7 iron so much.
Lesson of the day...Dont slam your 7 iron, the course will make sure you need it alot when you dont have it.
(by the way i have since learned my lesson and have now not slammed a club since thinking of the consiquences of a round without my 7 iron).


----------

